# Lady of the golden woods



## gilvicente (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, guys. Just thought of sharing a poem I wrote for Galadriel based on the works of Portuguese medieval poet Gil Vicente...
I'm not a native English speaker, so excuse my language mistakes...
Its more like a song than a read-only poem.

_Lady of The Golden Woods_

_Beautiful is the Lady, golden is her sight_
_How sweet is the Lady, her face is fair and bright_

_Tell me, oh magic sailor_
_Who lives in the great ship_
_If your ship, or the rosy seas, or the starful night_
_Is so bright_

_Tell me, oh glorious knight_
_Who wears a shiny armour_
_If your armour, or your horse, or the bloodiest fight_
_Is so bright_

_Tell me, oh dwarves and elves_
_Who dwell in mountains and forests_
_If the mountains, or the forests, or the eagles flying high_
_Are so bright_

_Tell me, oh peaceful halflings_
_Whose home is in a distant land_
_If your land, or the Water, or the silver moonlight_
_Is so bright_

_Tell me, oh Dark Lord in a dark tower_
_In the Eastern land where shadows lie_
_If your shadows, or your Ring, or all your might_
_Is so bright
_
That's it. Let me know what you think.

Peace!


----------

